# Best Value in cameras for under $1000.00



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Have been doing alot of searching and still can't come up with the best value for a camera for action shots (dogs, hunting, fishing ect) And not break the bank. Any suggestions on which camera/lens and the best place to shop.

thanks,

Todd


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

This is pretty close to the best setup you can get. It is $200 above your limit, but it makes up for it in spades with quality and ease of use.

Get these two items:

1. Canon Rebel XTI 6PM Digital SLR $599

http://www.staples.com/webapp/wcs/store ... ZipCodeAdd

and

2. buy the Canon EF 70-300mm IS USM Telephoto Zoom for $600

http://www.pcconnection.com/IPA/Shop/Pr ... ku=6021857

You always need to buy the best lenses you afford... and it is worth it to stretch your budget just a tish to get quality.

This lens is the cat's meow, and even an amateur can take awesome photos with it, as it has image stabilization for zoom fast action photos.

Invest in a tripod too...

Ryan


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Buying Lens for cameras is like buying scopes for guns you should pay more for the scope than the gun. You should pay more for the lens than the camera.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Well I ended up getting a Rebel Xti with the standard 18-55 lens for now, I think I'll play around with it for awhile and then decide witch lens to buy .


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Great choice, you will not be disappointed!!


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

You will love the XTi. Invest in good glass because once you learn how to run the camera the only holding you back is the quality of the lens. L series are pricey but are the cats arse.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I've been looking for a lens and have decided on this one " for now"

Product Rating

4.9 stars 
(31 Ratings)
Write a Review
Read 31 Reviews

View List 
51 of 151

*Canon Zoom Telephoto EF 70-200mm f/4.0L USM Autofocus Lens Imported * 
Mfr# 2578A002 • B&H# CA702004LEF

Price: $ 559.95

Calculate Shipping: 
Availability: In Stock

What is covered?
Accidental damage (portable equipment only) 
Defects caused by power surges 
Defects in materials and workmanship 
Failures from normal wear and tear 
Mechanical and electrical breakdowns 
Available for US and International customers (not valid in Florida and Oklahoma) 
A check for the full purchase price plus tax will be issued for eligible items. See Terms and Conditions for details.

close


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Congrats! :beer:

Does that lens have image stabilization?

How many photos have you already taken?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

R y a n said:


> Congrats! :beer:
> 
> Does that lens have image stabilization?
> 
> How many photos have you already taken?


No it doesn't but from all the reviews iv'e read this "L" series lens has a faster focus time and sharper pictures than non L series lens. The only other draw back is the F/4 but most of my pictures will be taken outdoors.

This lens with IS is around $1100.00 and this lens with F2.8 IS is around $1600.00 So for now I'll stick with this one. From what i have seen on Ebay this lens used still sells for $475 so if i don't like it I can always sell it it looks like all lens hold there value pretty well.

Iv'e taken alot of pics but not alot of GOOD ones so far :lol

:



























These were taken last summer of my BLM Bodey with the 70-200mm L IS f/2.8


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

If it were me I would look into the f/2.8 L series. Its amazing how much faster it is in lower light conditions. You can also get a 1.4x extender for a couple hundred bucks to really boost your zoom. It will turn your 70-200mm f/2.8 lens with the XTi's 1.6 sensor and the 1.4x extender into a 140-400mm f/4.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/control ... 8LEF&Q=&O=

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/control ... XEF2&Q=&O=


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have the 100-400mm f4.5-5.6 L IS. I have had very good results with it and is less expensive than the 70-200mm. If you put a 2x on the 70-200 you end up with a 140-400mm f5.6 but give up some sharpness when using the 2x teleconverter. Going the 70-200mm and 2x you will run close to $2000 while the 100-400mm is $1410. I but most of my equipment from B&H. They have very good customer service and good prices. Just make sure to buy the USA sold that comes with the US warranty. Grey market can be problematic. I don't think I would buy any telephoto lens without IS again. I just picked up a 40D (upgraded from the XT) and hope to try it out this weekend.


----------

